# SO..who has taken the In-ears direction?...



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Curious how many people are using them now a days....will have my first rehearle next week with new kit...quite anxious to try them out..


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So you scored some? What you get? How much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's get a review up 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

In used naturally...i found a good deal on a set of Shure Es425 headphones and a Nady wireless system at a very good price as well. waiting on the wireless so will be testing it all this week..

PS..bought a Allen & Heat QU-16 digital board..i am SO in love..lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been using a MiPro transmitter and receiver and Shure ear buds for about a year now.

Once you get things dialed in there's just no comparison with wedges and/or side fill monitors.

It's better for me and it's much better for the sound man.

I find I have much less ringing in my ears after a show because the IEMs don't only ensure I hear what I want, but also they dramatically reduce the ambient noise from the drums and bass.

The other players occasionally have to ask me to turn up my guitar.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, just got back from my first rehearsle with the IEM kit and wowzer....two words for ya...fuck wedges.lol...we did'nt even spend to much time dialing in everything because we sorts wanted to jump into it..but man..it is incredible. I am using a Nady system with Shure e425 headphones and just wow...me and the bassman were just having this grin on our face all evening..with the other guitar player was bitching all the time he could'nt hear and bla bla bla..lol

more later on how it sounds next week fully EQ'ed..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have Shure 315s, on my 2nd set gone bad in a year, going back to L&M Saturday. Would swap them for something else if I could, oh well at least L&M warranty is strong.

Been playing in-ears for a couple years, I like it OK but prefer live.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

@al3d Do you have a silent stage (i.e. everyone going direct) or are you and the bass player using amps and the in-ears are mostly to get everyone balanced in the mix plus vocals?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> @al3d Do you have a silent stage (i.e. everyone going direct) or are you and the bass player using amps and the in-ears are mostly to get everyone balanced in the mix plus vocals?


right now two out of 5 are using the IEM...me and bass player. the others are sorta cheap..lol. but overall volume as still lowed since i closed all wedges for now.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Silent stage + in-ears all the way for me! It's nice to be able to turn the volume down.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..i've had 3 rehearls with the IME so far. The mix is really good, but i feel like i'm loosing the "band" feeling. It seems like i'm playing on top of audio when i'm practicing home, it's quite strange. Its really hard to get into the groove of things with those i find so far. The worst..is when i'm singing, it's like i'm only earing myself in my head.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> Well..i've had 3 rehearls with the IME so far. The mix is really good, but i feel like i'm loosing the "band" feeling. It seems like i'm playing on top of audio when i'm practicing home, it's quite strange. Its really hard to get into the groove of things with those i find so far. The worst..is when i'm singing, it's like i'm only earing myself in my head.


You've nailed some of our biggest challenges as a band. The singer in particular, who also plays bass, 3 years into doing this still cannot get a mix that makes him happy, so he can hear himself clearly, also hear his instrument, and also get the rest of the band (2 guitar + drums) at an audible but not overbearing level.

Eye contact between members is important for us, and we should do it even more than we do....we're set up in essentially a circle at the band space, so there's no excuse, but someone is always looking down or away somewhere when we're trying to nail a synchronized part or a big dramatic ending.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's funny, but I always felt very comfortable in the studio with a good set of cans on and always wished I could have that same perfect isolation and tweek the mix to exactly where I wanted it in a live environment.

IEMs really do that for me. I don't sense any lack of a "band feeling".

In fact, for me, that "band feeling" is often distracting and noisy. As for singing, it's even more of an improvement. I don't push my voice as hard and end up with a better tone and pitch control.

It's like going from a very primitive and rough set up to a very refined and controlled one.

It can always get better, but as a whole, I wouldn't want to go back to wedges.


----------

